# BMX Colour Editor



## up3d (7. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
ich habe einen Farb Editor für BMX Bikes erstellt.
Dieser Editor funktioniert mit Flash und hat 6 MB. 
In der BMX-Comunity ist er bisher recht gut angenommen worden. 
Über Meinung und Kritik würde ich mich freuen! 

Hier ist der Link zum Editor:  http://www.up3d.de/BMX_Editor_2/BMX_Editor.html

Und hier könnt ihr einen Screenshot sehen:


----------



## konsti-d (8. Juni 2013)

find ich ganz gut soweit, kann man sich schon ein bisschen ein Bild mit machen.
Was man erweitern kann ist klar, da geht noch einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Juni 2013)

Find ich von den Editoren bisher am gelungensten! Gute Arbeit.


----------



## newbeehopper (9. Juni 2013)

Die Idee, Umsetzung und Bedienung sind super.
Hier ein paar Wünsche:
Hinter- und Vorderräder getrennt editierbar,
Seatclamp editierbar,
auch die Farben lila und orange wären schön,
Bereifung auch in blau, grün oder orange.
Das wären dann die i-Tüpfelchen!
greetz


----------



## R.C. (9. Juni 2013)

Das Problem sind die Farben, bzw. dass es zuwenige sind.

Zuerst einmal wuerde ich die ueblichen Reifenfarben (Whitewall, Tealwall, Redwall, ...) hinzufuegen.
Wichtig waere dann noch, dass man a) Farben selbst erstellen kann und b) auch matte Farben auswaehlen kann. Fuer die Standardfarben braucht man sowas eigentlich eh nicht, da findet man genuegend Beispiele im Netz.


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2013)

Für den Standard braucht man auch keine Red-, White-, Teal- und Shitwallreifen, die findet man auch überall. Natürlich kann man das noch ergänzen, aber man muss auch keine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## R.C. (9. Juni 2013)

RISE schrieb:


> Für den Standard braucht man auch keine Red-, White-, Teal- und Shitwallreifen, die findet man auch überall. Natürlich kann man das noch ergänzen, aber man muss auch keine Wissenschaft draus machen.



Aehm, ich meinte, dass man eben genau die Nicht-Standardfarben braucht, weil man fuer Raeder mit den ueblichen sowieso 453245 Beispiele im Internet findet, meist auch genau mit dem richtigen Rahmen.


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2013)

Was sind denn Nichtstandardfarben? Sicherlich kann man das noch ergänzen mit weiteren Farben und evtl. Effekten, aber für Nicht Standardfarben reicht normalerweise ein Blick in die Angebote bei Biker's Base.


----------



## konsti-d (10. Juni 2013)

aber mit dem Editor kannst jetzt alle Sonderangebote zusammenbauen und kucken ob die grüne Gabel denn zur pinken Kurbel passt.
Wie gesagt erweitern kennt bei sowas keine Grenzen, ich glaub das weiß der Ersteller auch. Hätte auch die Bunt-Wall-Reifen noch dazu gemacht und vlt noch Bremse ohne Rotor. Das wären für mich die naheliegendsten Dinge.


----------

